# M/F Model 25 Disc Harrow



## Joe H (May 1, 2019)

Hello 
I have a model 25 disc harrow and am in need of the bearing and 2 piece carrier. Would also be interested in any model 25 disc that maybe for sell. I am located in SOWELA, the 70660 zip. Any info is greatly appreciated. So many great pieces of small farm history are being sold as scrap iron.
Joe H


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Parts are here: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651058

You will need a few minutes to work with the parts person at your AGCO MF dealer, most parts are still available as superseded components, and it will take the parts person a bit of research to cross to those that will work. Or try Agri Supply, they carry most of what you need.


----------

